# Last years candy table



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I wasn't going to do anything last year, (I was unemployed at the time) but the bug got to me. I was able to put this together from stuff I had laying around in my shop, so I didn't have any cash outlay. It's pretty crude, but I got a few smiles from it.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I think its great! I've always wanted to do something like that. Is the skull a talking boris?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very kewl! I bet the kids loved it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice. I think that would be a hit for any ToT knocking on your door.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! The skull was a Gemmy candy dish skull. It didn't survive the night - the mouth and eye motors both burned out after about 4 hours of constant running. I'm working on converting it to a 3-axis this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great looking setup. How many tots do you get?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> That's a great looking setup. How many tots do you get?


Not enough! We live a little off the beaten path, and only had about 35 - 40 from the neighborhood. I'll put up signs this year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is cool.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

hedg12 said:


> Not enough! We live a little off the beaten path, and only had about 35 - 40 from the neighborhood. I'll put up signs this year.


35-40? That's more than we get and we're not off the beaten path.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love it! I'm glad the bug bit ya too!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I also thought it was great! You never know what people might like. I would love to see my neighbors put something like that out.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep I like it too


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

unfortunately, i only get a couple of kids unless i advertise really well. mostly business or retired couples in my neighborhood. i go a showing of maybe thirty when i did my haunted yard and called myself lucky.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Good job! I like it!


----------

